# Nigerian state says rapists will face surgical castration



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 18, 2020)

*Nigerian state says rapists will face surgical castration*
INTERNATIONAL
by: Nexstar Media Wire and The Associated Press
Posted: Sep 18, 2020 / 05:59 PM CDT / Updated: Sep 18, 2020 / 05:59 PM CDT





(File/Getty)


LAGOS, Nigeria (AP) — The governor of Nigeria’s Kaduna state has signed a law saying men convicted of rape will face surgical castration, and anyone raping a child under age 14 will face the death penalty. 

Gov. Nasir Ahmad el-Rufai says the “drastic penalties are required to help further protect children from a serious crime.” 

Reported cases of rape in Nigeria have risen dramatically during the months of coronavirus restrictions, and women’s groups have called for tougher measures, including the death penalty. 

Kaduna’s new measures are the strictest in Nigeria, Africa’s most populous country.


----------



## nysister (Sep 18, 2020)

As long as they convict the right people, I'm not angry.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Sep 18, 2020)

Nope don't see a problem here.


----------



## Kanky (Sep 19, 2020)

They are wrong for that pic. All those sharp scissors.


----------



## guudhair (Sep 19, 2020)

Wonderful!  Hopefully more will follow.


----------



## Seraphina (Sep 21, 2020)

nysister said:


> As long as they convict the right people, I'm not angry.



This is my only concern. I like the idea buta part of me can’t help to compare it to the death penalty and why I’m against that. This needs to be equally implemented and we need to be sure that the person is guilty. But this is America and I’m skeptical of that.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 21, 2020)

nysister said:


> As long as they convict the right people, I'm not angry.





Seraphina said:


> This is my only concern. I like the idea buta part of me can’t help to compare it to the death penalty and why I’m against that. This needs to be equally implemented and we need to be sure that the person is guilty. But this is America and I’m skeptical of that.


Oh they have all the right dudes.  They live in the same house with these women and girls.  


In Nigeria, the minister for women’s affairs said last December that two million women and girls were raped in the country each year. Then in June she said that *the number of rapes had spiked to three times the typical rate, because women and girls were locked down with their abusers during the coronavirus pandemic.*
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/17/...on=CompanionColumn&contentCollection=Trending

*The same month, Nigerian governors declared that the levels of sexual and gender-based violence against women and girls constituted a state of emergency.*
In recent years, Nigerian women have increasingly been coming forward with accusations of rape. Last year, the alleged rape of a 7-year-old in Kaduna caused widespread outrage.

But those who speak out risk being dismissed, or worse.

“The truth is, the pain of women and girls — including the kind of pain caused by sexual violence — simply isn’t a big deal in Nigeria,” OluTimehin Adegbeye, a Nigerian writer, lamented in a recent Op-Ed article in The New York Times.








						A Nigerian State Plans to Castrate Convicted Child Rapists (Published 2020)
					

A harsh new law to punish those who rape children in the state of Kaduna has drawn praise from some, and accusations of “legislative sadism” from others.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## nysister (Sep 23, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Oh they have all the right dudes.  They live in the same house with these women and girls.
> 
> 
> In Nigeria, the minister for women’s affairs said last December that two million women and girls were raped in the country each year. Then in June she said that *the number of rapes had spiked to three times the typical rate, because women and girls were locked down with their abusers during the coronavirus pandemic.*
> ...



Oh my word. 

Sigh. This world....


----------



## nycutiepie (Sep 23, 2020)

These statistics are heart wrenching. I hope this helps to reduce the number of incidents. Sick a z z world. I’m disgusted all around.


----------

